# How do you change your signature?



## TwoRoos

I can't find a way to do it in my profile. Can anyone help?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

TwoRoos said:


> I can't find a way to do it in my profile. Can anyone help?


Hover over your username in the upper right, click on "signature".  That's where you do it.


----------



## TwoRoos

Thank you!


----------



## grannyminnie

PrincessShmoo said:


> Hover over your username in the upper right, click on "signature".  That's where you do it.


I am trying to edit mine and cannot figure out how to delete my most recent vacation countdown.  
Help!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

grannyminnie said:


> I am trying to edit mine and cannot figure out how to delete my most recent vacation countdown.
> Help!


Well, I haven't had to remove one, but, I think you need to identify the code that's making the picture and delete that.  Or, if it shows as a picture on your signature, just click on it (should highlight it) and hit "delete".

That's all I can suggest.


----------



## grannyminnie

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, I haven't had to remove one, but, I think you need to identify the code that's making the picture and delete that.  Or, if it shows as a picture on your signature, just click on it (should highlight it) and hit "delete".
> 
> That's all I can suggest.


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

Do you need a certain amount of posts to have one? i could do it from my old account but not this one (wanted a username change incase you're wondering how comes I've a new account)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DisneyBelle_x said:


> Do you need a certain amount of posts to have one? i could do it from my old account but not this one (wanted a username change incase you're wondering how comes I've a new account)


On this new site, in order to have a profile picture, signature, or have conversations (PMs), you must have at least 10 posts.


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

PrincessShmoo said:


> On this new site, in order to have a profile picture, signature, or have conversations (PMs), you must have at least 10 posts.



thank you


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Finally got a TICKER.....YEA


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

Holy Cow.....time is moving in slow motion......Ready to Cruise!  Aaaaaaaaahhhh.


----------



## FairyPrincessMerida

Oh I have an old account but can't edit my signature maybe you need 10 posts to do that too.


----------



## submarinelife

test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

FairyPrincessMerida said:


> Oh I have an old account but can't edit my signature maybe you need 10 posts to do that too.


Your account shows you joined in Feb 2014, but only have 10 posts (messages) currently.  You should be able to edit your signature soon (it take a little time for the system to recognize that you've reached that milestone).


----------



## crazy for the mouse

Is that how you get rid of the "Earning My Ears" designation?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

crazy for the mouse said:


> Is that how you get rid of the "Earning My Ears" designation?


If you want to, yes.


----------



## lanejudy

You can modify "Earning My Ears" in the Custom Title field of your Personal Details page, directly below where you add/change your avatar.  These features, in addition to the signature and ability to do Conversations, only opens after you have 10 posts.


----------



## AKP's Disney Dad

YoHoHo and a bottle of Rum...Look Out Norway, Here we come......


----------



## Toffeewoffy

I deleted my countdown as we're back now, but can't find a link to the tickers/countdowns in order to put a new image up.  Any help, please?

Ookaaaayyy, so that didn't work!  Probably forgot to click 'save'.  Anyway, I've now found the countdowns, but there doesn't appear to be a specific DVC Member one - or am I looking in the wrong place?  It would be nice to have something there while we're waiting to book our trip for next year.


----------



## Doug M

Wow, so found out I need 10 posts to make a link to my vacation countdown in a signature.  Couldn't ever find the signature field.  Thanks!


----------



## jillnorman

Doug M said:


> Wow, so found out I need 10 posts to make a link to my vacation countdown in a signature.  Couldn't ever find the signature field.  Thanks!



That must be new because I have an old countdown in my signature and was looking to update it but can't. That may explain why I can't update. Hmpfh.


----------



## Doug M

Well I made 10 posts finally and still cannot locate where to add my signature...


----------



## jillnorman

Well, that's discouraging. 

I think I saw in another thread to clear out your cookies in your browser then try again?


----------



## Doug M

It finally appeared as an option, took 30 minutes or so after I hit 10.  You may have to wait another 20 minutes.


----------



## jillnorman

i did the clear cookies and log back in trick. it worked. thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Doug M said:


> Wow, so found out I need 10 posts to make a link to my vacation countdown in a signature.





Doug M said:


> It finally appeared as an option, took 30 minutes or so after I hit 10.



For others who are looking for this same information... 
1) yes, you need to have 10 posts (feel free to head to the Test Board to do that), and 
2) yes, there is a time-lag after the 10th post before the option will appear.


----------



## dtoren2033

I was beginning to think I was crazy that I couldn't find the signature link until I found this thread


----------



## subwife81

I've been searching how to edit my signature for way too long. Thanks for the heads up about the 10 posts!


----------



## lynxstch

I have way more than 10 posts..I want to delete my signature, but have no clue how to do it.. deleting the IMG code doesn't work, tried highlighting the pic, but delete isn't an option..anyone care to share the secret of how to do it?  TIA


----------



## MommyP

PrincessShmoo said:


> On this new site, in order to have a profile picture, signature, or have conversations (PMs), you must have at least 10 posts.



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lynxstch said:


> I have way more than 10 posts..I want to delete my signature, but have no clue how to do it.. deleting the IMG code doesn't work, tried highlighting the pic, but delete isn't an option..anyone care to share the secret of how to do it?  TIA


Are you attempting to do this through the "Signature" link (hover over your username in the upper right and click on "Signature")?  How about highlighting what you want to delete and hitting the "delete" button on your computer?  That works for me.


----------



## lynxstch

PrincessShmoo said:


> Are you attempting to do this through the "Signature" link (hover over your username in the upper right and click on "Signature")?  How about highlighting what you want to delete and hitting the "delete" button on your computer?  That works for me.




yes I tried that, and it didn't work..I don't even remember how I got it to delete now, and haven't bothered to put a new one on,,but thanks for the suggestion (which is more of an answer I got when asking on the tech board!)


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

grannyminnie said:


> Thank you!


Were you able to delete your signature ticker, or would you like me to do it?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

lynxstch said:


> I have way more than 10 posts..I want to delete my signature, but have no clue how to do it.. deleting the IMG code doesn't work, tried highlighting the pic, but delete isn't an option..anyone care to share the secret of how to do it?  TIA



@lynxstch do you still want to delete your signature, or did you already take care of it and put a new one up?


Putting it here in case you still want it.


----------



## lynxstch

Thanks Mary Jo..I got it, but have no clue now how I did it, lol!  I managed to delete the old one and add a new one!




Mary Jo said:


> @lynxstch do you still want to delete your signature, or did you already take care of it and put a new one up?
> 
> 
> Putting it here in case you still want it.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Okay, I put it back.


----------



## sydneymickey

This explains a lot, thank you!


----------



## GPC0321




----------



## "Got Disney"

my friend wants to change her name ...so it is not her real name...where does she go to do that...I have never in all my years ever changed my name so not sure where to go mostly with so many things updated


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

"Got Disney" said:


> my friend wants to change her name ...so it is not her real name...where does she go to do that...I have never in all my years ever changed my name so not sure where to go mostly with so many things updated



There is no way to change your name.  She should put a fake email address in her current name, then create a new account/name to post on the boards using her real email address. If there is a real issue with her name (like she's been posting for years and something happened), then she should write to admin@wdwinfo.com. That will go to all of the webmasters.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I haven't been on the boards in quite sometime so I can't remember how to change my signature and I think the process may have changed.  I find the link to the signature but how do I actually put the picture in?  When I click on the camera it wants the url.  Do I need to go through Photobucket or something like that?  Is there a link that explains this?  If so I couldn't find it.  TIA


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I haven't been on the boards in quite sometime so I can't remember how to change my signature and I think the process may have changed.  I find the link to the signature but how do I actually put the picture in?  When I click on the camera it wants the url.  Do I need to go through Photobucket or something like that?  Is there a link that explains this?  If so I couldn't find it.  TIA


Yes, unlike a post, where you can drag and drop or copy and paste a photo directly, signatures and avatars require a photo hosting site IMG code.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes, unlike a post, where you can drag and drop or copy and paste a photo directly, signatures and avatars require a photo hosting site IMG code.


Thanks!  I assumed that was the case but wasn't sure.


----------



## kapstar

I hadn't known about the 10 post rule for signatures.  Thanks.


----------



## Marlies

Another who did not know about the 10 posts rule. I shall get posting!


----------



## Bellabully

Hello! I am trying to update my ticker, can someone please help. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bellabully said:


> Hello! I am trying to update my ticker, can someone please help. Thanks!


Are you trying to create a new ticker?  Or post a new one you've already created?


----------



## Bellabully

I am trying to create a new one. The one that's there is from last trip. Thank you for your help!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bellabully said:


> I am trying to create a new one. The one that's there is from last trip. Thank you for your help!


You need to go to where you created the original ticker and make a new one.  I don't think you can just "update" a current ticker.

Just click on the ticker you have and it will take you to the site to create a new one.


----------



## Bellabully

Thank you PrincessSchmoo!
I went to the original place where I made my ticker, made a new one and copied the URL and pasted it in. It did not work when I clicked on old ticker  (on my IPad), maybe on my computer, that would work. Thank you again!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bellabully said:


> Thank you PrincessSchmoo!
> I went to the original place where I made my ticker, made a new one and copied the URL and pasted it in. It did not work when I clicked on old ticker  (on my IPad), maybe on my computer, that would work. Thank you again!


Be sure you are pasting it in the Signature link, not directly into one of the signature areas in a post.  (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Bellabully

It does! Thanks again!!!


----------



## horse11

I have tried to make a new Ticker since mine is outdated. I went through the process and copied the image URL option then went to the signature link and clicked on my old ticker and select paste oftion but nothing happens except a bunch of writing which appears to be computer language show up above my old ticker. I also tried the HTML option but the same thing happens. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## horse11

horse11 said:


> I have tried to make a new Ticker since mine is outdated. I went through the process and copied the image URL option then went to the signature link and clicked on my old ticker and select paste oftion but nothing happens except a bunch of writing which appears to be computer language show up above my old ticker. I also tried the HTML option but the same thing happens. What am I doing wrong?



Ok Just figured it out.


----------



## horse11

Ok I have another question. how do I add an additional ticker?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

horse11 said:


> Ok I have another question. how do I add an additional ticker?


Just create another one the same way you made the first one.  Then copy the code, like you did for the first one, and paste in in your Signature window.


----------



## horse11

PrincessShmoo said:


> Just create another one the same way you made the first one.  Then copy the code, like you did for the first one, and paste in in your Signature window.


It seems to change not add another.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

duplicate post


----------



## horse11

PrincessShmoo said:


> duplicate post


Sorry I am a complete idiot when it comes to this stuff. I was able to figure out organic chemistry yet I can not seem to figure this out lol!!! How do I duplicate the post?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

THIS IS THE ORIGINAL POST.
The other "duplicate post" was an error.  Not sure if I did something or the boards are acting up again.



horse11 said:


> It seems to change not add another.


When you are creating the new ticker, are you starting with your current one and just changing the information?  Or are you creating a whole new one?

All I know about tickers, is you go the site where you create one.  Here is one such site: http://distickers.com/ticker/  After creating the ticker, you then copy a code to paste into your signature window.

Not sure what code works, you may have to try all of them to to figure out which one works.


----------



## horse11

PrincessShmoo said:


> THIS IS THE ORIGINAL POST.
> The other "duplicate post" was an error.  Not sure if I did something or the boards are acting up again.
> 
> 
> When you are creating the new ticker, are you starting with your current one and just changing the information?  Or are you creating a whole new one?
> 
> All I know about tickers, is you go the site where you create one.  Here is one such site: http://distickers.com/ticker/  After creating the ticker, you then copy a code to paste into your signature window.
> 
> Not sure what code works, you may have to try all of them to to figure out which one works.




That is the same place I am going. I add the different info and then try to cut and paste but it just replaces the one I have. That is how I was able to change the old one but now I want to add a second one. I will keep playing around with it. Eventually I will figure it out hopefully lol!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

horse11 said:


> I add the different info


That's what I'm not understanding.  Are you starting with the current ticker you have when you go to the site and just changing the information?  Or are you actually starting a whole new ticker (selecting the background, cursor, and info)?

If the former, the ticker code would be the same and just replace itself when you paste it.  If it's a whole new ticker it should have a different code, and should be able to be pasted in your signature separately.


----------



## horse11

PrincessShmoo said:


> That's what I'm not understanding.  Are you starting with the current ticker you have when you go to the site and just changing the information?  Or are you actually starting a whole new ticker (selecting the background, cursor, and info)?
> 
> If the former, the ticker code would be the same and just replace itself when you paste it.  If it's a whole new ticker it should have a different code, and should be able to be pasted in your signature separately.


selecting a whole new ticker. New background and cursor as will as typing in new wording above. but it just replaces then


----------



## PrincessShmoo

horse11 said:


> selecting a whole new ticker. New background and cursor as will as typing in new wording above. but it just replaces then


Well, I don't know, then.

Unless there's some problem with the original ticker.   But don't take my word for it.


----------



## horse11

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, I don't know, then.
> 
> Unless there's some problem with the original ticker.   But don't take my word for it.


no worries. thanks for trying to help. I do appreciate that very much!! I will just continue to play with it a bit and if I can not get it then it really is no big deal. I at least got my old one changed.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

@horse11  please send me the code that you're trying to do and I'll see if I can put it in your signature for you.  If you want two tickers, you might have better luck putting them side by side instead of one on top of the other


----------



## georgina

I'm having the same issue as some have here - can't get my old countdown to go away.  Have tried clicking on it and deleting the code, but it doesn't go away.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

@georgina Do you just want the countdown deleted?  It looks like it's in the future


----------



## georgina

Mary Jo said:


> @georgina Do you just want the countdown deleted?  It looks like it's in the future



That was last month's trip.  Yes, I want it gone.  If you can do it, thanks.  If you can tell me how, thanks!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I can do it for you.


----------



## georgina

Thanks.  I have signatures blocked so I don't see it or think about it much.


----------



## Kabby

georgina said:


> Thanks.  I have signatures blocked so I don't see it or think about it much.



How do you block signatures? (they can be a bit distracting) Thanks!


----------



## Kabby

Kabby said:


> How do you block signatures? (they can be a bit distracting) Thanks!



I figured it out right after posting this question...but here is how to turn off signatures as a reference for anyone else who is curious:
- Hover over your username at the top of any page and choose "preferences"
- Uncheck "Show people's signatures with their messages"
- Click "Save changes"
- Enjoy DISboards sans flashiness ​


----------



## Patabel

Mary Jo - - I have an old ticker from last month that I can't seem to delete (it's the Halloween one).   Can you help with with this?


----------



## tstidm1

I figured out the answer to the question on my own. Would a Mod Please delete this post?


----------



## bukappadelta

The 10 posts thing is what hung me up too.  I have a very old signature that I can't change.  Here's to being 1 closer to being able to edit!


----------



## Hyperion611

Came to this post to figure out why I couldn't change my old ticker! Not on Dis enough!!


----------



## Captain Masamune

I know this is an old thread, but I can’t seem to edit mine now. It’s been set as is since 2009 soooo definitely need to change that lol


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Captain Masamune said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I can’t seem to edit mine now. It’s been set as is since 2009 soooo definitely need to change that lol


You only have 7 posts (on record - any posts on DVC forums don't count).  You need 10 posts to access the signature option.


----------



## jasper1428

Ok so I gave my 10 posts, I have made my custom ticker and I have the links to copy and paste, but none of them are translating into an image instead of code


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jasper1428 said:


> Ok so I gave my 10 posts, I have made my custom ticker and I have the links to copy and paste, but none of them are translating into an image instead of code


Tickers haven't been working on DIsboards for some time now.


----------



## jasper1428

PrincessShmoo said:


> Tickers haven't been working on DIsboards for some time now.


Oh that's a shame    Thank you for letting me know.


----------

